
Ask HN: Do people need this tech to exist? - Fission
Background: I&#x27;ve been working on some tech that enables detailed capture of the real world through photogrammetry.  This effectively allows for the capture of highly detailed environments that can be explored in VR.  I&#x27;m trying to determine the people who would most benefit from something like this.  I know for a fact that I would definitely pay to put on a VR headset and walk through the Louvre, but I don&#x27;t know if I&#x27;m the norm or an outlier.  Are there any other people or fields that need this tech to exist?  Is there a use case for this technology that you need to have?
======
andymurd
High-end real estate agents are a possible source of custom. Similarly,
commercial property developers would benefit if they can add augmentations to
your VR environments (move a wall, add lighting etc).

------
moh_maya
Also, training simulations. This would be something we would definitely be
interested in.

content creation: self-drive immersive VR movie stories with multiple
outcomes..

------
jbpetersen
It'd certainly help mapping out things for building a layer of AR on top.

